# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  نحوه فعال کردن همه وب پارت ها

## setare.sh

با انتخاب ویرایش صفحه  از  بخش مدیریت سایت وانتخاب افزودن وب پارت در قسمت دسته بندی وب پارت تمامی وب پارت ها را برایم نشان نمی دهد با اینکه سطح دسترسی که برایم تعریف شده است full control می باشد با چه تنظیماتی می توانم آنها را اضافه کنم اگر کسی روش انجام این کار را میداند بیان کند ممنون می شوم.

----------

